# Looking for a ccw pistol



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I just got my my ccw permit in the mail and am looking for a new pistol to serve as a ccw. Currently I have a Beretta 92fs 9mm. I really like the gun, but to me, its just to big for concealed carry. I've gone over a ton of reviews for the usual suggestions like s&w m&p's, springfield xd's, sigs, etc. I got to handle a ton of different guns today and found a few I might like. the s&w and springfield didn't seem to fit my hand right. The sigs were nice, but I'm not sure I want to spend quite that much.

I've kinda decided that I would like to stick to what i know and get something "similar" to my 92. Something with an exposed hammer, DA/SA, and the thumb safety. The ability to change grips would be nice to have a s well. I'm looking at 9mm and 40cal pistols. From what I've gotten to handle so far I found a few that im considering.

1. Stoeger Cougar
2. EAA witness
3. Beretta Px4 storm
4. Ruger p-95

Anyone with experience with any of these guns? Any other suggestions of something else to look at would be great too. I'm not in a huge hurry to buy, so I have time to look around. We have a gun show coming up in a couple weeks in Devils Lake too, so I'll look there as well.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Just doing some more looking around on the net and it looks like I'll ad the CZ 75 compact along with the p01 and the p06 to my list. I haven't seen any cz's anywhere, but I'm going to keep an eye out for them so I can see how they feel.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I hate to burst your bubble but I tried many autos and have switched to a snub nosed 357/38. I carry a Charter Arms .357 and shoot +P38 special loads with it. easy to control and very easy to carry. Give it a try you might like it!! :sniper:


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

agrotom said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but I tried many autos and have switched to a snub nosed 357/38. I carry a Charter Arms .357 and shoot +P38 special loads with it. easy to control and very easy to carry. Give it a try you might like it!! :sniper:


Thats what i carry around, easy to hide and light compared to a semiauto


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I picked up a little Taurus 5 shot 9mm revolver (the one with the bobbed hammer)a few years back. Loaded with a good brand of self-defense ammo, it rides great in my pants pocket. I like my customized Colt Combat Commander, but for everyday carry, it's too much of a club.
Burl


----------



## ndfarmer08 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just picked up a Kahr K9, take a look at one.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Many of the guns you mentioned carry fine in the cold weather months when you have the bulk of clothing to cover them but come summer I can assure, you will be looking for something smaller. I sure did. I occasionally carry my "96" when it can be easily concealed but currently a taurus 85 with a couple speed strips is my primary carry.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I won't give you my opinions on the guns you mentioned since I don't know enough about them to have one; but I'll give my two cents for the guns I do know.

Winter carry Sig 228 9mm, Fletch belt holster.
Summer carry Sig 232 .380, front pocket holster.
When I'm hunting/4 wheeling/etc Glock 23 40cal black hawk belt holster

My father, ex Law Enforcement, carries a Kahr PM9 all year round in a pocket holster and loves it. And if I was buying an all around concealed carry pistol, and didn't have my other 3, I'd probable go that way also.

Just some food for thought!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

ac700wildcat said:


> ...the s&w and springfield didn't seem to fit my hand right...


Just in case you did not know, the M&P has interchangeable backstraps that change the grip size.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I ended up with a S&W 642 38special. I was stuck between that that the kahr cw9, but ended up with the 642.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

> 1. Stoeger Cougar
> 2. EAA witness
> 3. Beretta Px4 storm
> 4. Ruger p-95


The Stoeger Cougar and PX4 are the same size and very similar...price is cheaper on the Cougar. The EAA and Ruger P-95 are similar. No offense but you guys f**king baffle me. All of these guns go boom but they are cheap? My idea of cheap is 500 or under. How much is your life worth? How much is your family's life worth? I have many years of experience with all of these guns. My advice when looking for a gun is this; go to the local gun shop and understand that you will spend 1000. Feel all the guns that look good without looking at price. I will guarantee that you will pick one that is 700 or less. Like I said before, how much is a life worth...the 100-150 for the concealed fee or the 250-300 for the gun? Spend the money people and you will get what you spend in return.


----------



## SC_Mike (Mar 29, 2009)

agrotom said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but I tried many autos and have switched to a snub nosed 357/38. I carry a Charter Arms .357 and shoot +P38 special loads with it. easy to control and very easy to carry. Give it a try you might like it!! :sniper:


S&W 442 hammerless .38x5 J frame for me. Not sexy, but it works.


----------

